# How often do YOU scoop?



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Is poop an issue at your house? Do you pick it up every time or just when it starts to stink? Do you have a special potty place or puppy septic tank? Do you never pick it up, and just let it decompose naturally? I want to know how YOU deal with the POO


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Every day before walk. Otto has to play ball before walk, it helps him settle his mind and get some of his energy out.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Every single time for every single dog in training. Otherwise someone steps on it and tracks it on the mats in the training room and it smells bad. If you made a mound out of all the dog poop I've picked up you could name it dog poop mountain.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I scoop their potty area at least once daily if not two or three times. I have an airtight garbage can with a liner I place all poop in until full! Airtight can really controls the smell!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Because I have a decent yard, and Titan goes in one area (back right corner).. I do once or maybe twice a week. Regardless every night before the gardener comes. If he had a TON of stools it would be more frequent but he doesn't.


----------



## daisyrunner (Dec 5, 2013)

Every time he goes. I have small kids (6&8) , and even though he goes pretty much in the same area, I would be afraid theyd step in it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Once a day usually in the mornings. I toss it across the road or into the woods/fields. I don't live in a heavily populated area.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

I pick up promptly after each dog. Earth rated poop bags to scoop with then into a lined can that I spray weekly with Odoban. 

There is little I hate more than stepping in feces. Plus this keeps the dogs from tracking through it and the yard clean and clear for my granddaughter to play.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I chose never, because we live on 8.5 acres with mostly woods. I'm lucky Lola always go in the woods so it's never an issue. Connor goes in the yard sometimes, but then my oldest child is responsible for poop pickup.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I always scoop the poop on walks. But in my own yard it is one/two times a week in the winter and everyday or two in the summer. I don't like the small of poo. Ziva's poo area in the yard just happens to be right outside my bedroom window. So, in the Spring when windows are open(ie: now) I clean everyday. 

I voted once a week because it depends on the time of year. But once a week at the minimum.


----------



## Rmccoy (Apr 4, 2014)

Hmmmm...something I never thought of as we've only had her three weeks. We have 2 acres, 1 of it is wooded. She picked a spot where she likes to go. We just let her go.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

We have an acre of land. I usually pick up 2 or 3 times a week. Both my dogs normally go in a particular area, however, my pup will occasionally venture into the more overgrown areas of our land (we back up to acreage as well). If he gets into those places, I don't always go after it because I'm highly allergic to poison ivy/oak and it abounds in our area.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I do it every time. I'm like a poop inspector lol. I must look crazy to the neighbors but I like to know if there are any worms and if it is the correct consistency.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Once or twice a day...I have small kids that is why so often.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

I also pick it up every time, whether it's in our yard (95% of the time) or out on a walk (5% of the time). Not a big deal with the biodegradable bags these days. It then goes in our regular garbage for weekly pickup.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

This isn't my favorite time of year, since as soon as the snow finally melts, there'll be _lots_ of scooping going on. Fortunately the dogs like to go way out to the farthest corners of the property, lol. Otherwise, I pick it up asap.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

We scoop about twice a week but usually my oldest kid (almost 10) does it. But I always watch to make sure his poo looks ok. Lol 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Every. Single. Time! Ugh. We have a little poop eater on our hands.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

In the warmer months I have a poop scooping service come out once a week to deep clean the yard. In the snow months I scoop as it thaws. XD


----------



## GRANBYsyztem (Feb 8, 2014)

Scoop up after each BM and spray down the potty area after every few peepees. Just to prevent smell and him stepping in his pee/poo and tracking it back in the house. Hose is right next to the potty area and it drains well. So... not too much trouble. I think it helps keep the flies away too


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I'd imagine that you 100% raw feeders don't pick up? I will give Empire a couple of raw meals a week and his poo turns white and then to dust after a raw meal with bone.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Calea (Apr 24, 2014)

GRANBYsyztem said:


> Scoop up after each BM and spray down the potty area after every few peepees. Just to prevent smell and him stepping in his pee/poo and tracking it back in the house. Hose is right next to the potty area and it drains well. So... not too much trouble. I think it helps keep the flies away too


Hey!! I need this for my yard. Is that rock in there? How difficult was it to get him/her to use that instead of grass? Thanks!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Summer, winter, every day. If the snow comes down 18 inches in a few hours, I might miss a few offerings, but I go out and look for it. If it is -11 F, then it is frozen solid, and in some ways easier to pick up after you break it free of the concrete. With a number of critters, it will build up fast. And yes, keeping the poo to a minimum means less flies.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

We live on a hillside. I fling it down the hillside. We are not near a water source.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Once a day, now that he's older and doesnt poop as often/ no longer eats his poop. I can just take him outside and say " where's the poop." ( we're How I met your mother fans) he will find them and I scoop them up.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Fortunately we have a lot of property and also walk in the woods daily so I probably couldn't even find any poop if I tried


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Almost every day. Although it is mainly because of my old Newfie cross. He poops a lot! My GSD has cut down on the "output" tremendously since we started raw. Plus she likes to do her business while on a walk in the woods....


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Daily. Pretty much every time I see her go. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Every other day.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Two to three times a week depending on the rain. Gunther goes on only one half of the yard and Cyclone's tiny non smelly poop I don't even know where he goes. I think he's going up in the bushes and trees so that's fine by me lol


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

selzer said:


> Summer, winter, every day. If the snow comes down 18 inches in a few hours, I might miss a few offerings, but I go out and look for it. If it is -11 F, then it is frozen solid, and in some ways easier to pick up after you break it free of the concrete. With a number of critters, it will build up fast. And yes, keeping the poo to a minimum means less flies.


"offerings" LOL


I pick up after every potty. 
1. I hate stepping in it
2. We have an apartment yard - shared - and there are cameras..you can get fined for not picking up poop *coughMyNeighborsDont* so I have tons of footage of me bending over picking up poop in case I ever get blamed...
3. Prevented my dog from ever becoming a poop eater
4. Check for consistency, etc

It becomes a habit I guess to just always pick it up right away.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have 3 GSDs and a teeny yard, so I check the yard about 4 times a day. If there's poop, I pick it up. So, in the morning when I get up, when I get home from work, sometime in the evening, and before I go to bed. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I feel like a bad momma sometimes because I rarely pick up Gunther;s poo. We do it more in the summer when we go out in the back and play for longer periods of time.

He mainly goes in the very back of the yard or on the sides of the yard so the middle isn't covered in poo. I do check his poos about 3 times a week though to check for consistency/worms. I never find any issues which makes me happy . It rains so much here though that it decomposes. I'm sure I'll be poopy scooping more when I have a kid but for now it's just the DH and I and we know to look before stepping haha. Oh and we have a pretty big back yard so finding the poo in the areas he normally goes in is quite a job.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Apache is raw fed so the poop is small balls that turn white as they dry up. I dont clean enough, after the snow I filled a small plastic grocery bag. I quit cleaning when I pick up a fresh one and then it stinks bad.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Now that there is a new puppy, after every poop so he doesn't try to eat or play with it. I have three dogs now. Before the puppy, once a day as the other two are both 3 and 4.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You didn't have Once a Year as an option.  

I'm on five acres, with lots of woods surrounding me, so the rest of the year, the answer is: never. I only scoop once a year after the snow melts. That should be coming up in two or three weeks now.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Clean up every time. Dog poops in designated areas.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I am the same as Castlemaid!

3 acres, 2 of them treed, so I only scoop what is in the dog pens/kennels. I don't scoop over the winter. Once everything is dry I do a big clean, then once a month for June, July, August and September. Then the snow comes.


----------

